
Ask HN: How to list an app that I've only maintained it? - ahmedk92
As a mobile developer, much of my time is adding features, and fixing issues in existing apps. How can I list such apps in my resume?<p>Some online profiles have a &#x27;Projects&#x27; page; I&#x27;m not comfortable with listing such apps as &#x27;my projects&#x27;. But then, my project count is deemed lower than actual involvement in projects.
======
davman
"<Project Name> \- Maintainer"

